# How to avoid the sales presentation?



## cameroncito999 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi, when i exchange into another resort they always pester you on check in and after to attend a meeting telling you the new wonderful opportunities blah blah blah ( try to sell you another unit/upgrade). I always say I am here to enjoy my vacation and am not interested but they pester and pester usually calling the unit at least twice a day. What is a good way to handle this with the least hassle, so they just leave you alone?


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Just don't get involved - enjoy the resort and your time*



cameroncito999 said:


> Hi, when i exchange into another resort they always pester you on check in and after to attend a meeting telling you the new wonderful opportunities blah blah blah ( try to sell you another unit/upgrade). I always say I am here to enjoy my vacation and am not interested but they pester and pester usually calling the unit at least twice a day. What is a good way to handle this with the least hassle, so they just leave you alone?



Unplug the phone (you use your cell phone anyway, right?), don't go near the "guest services desk", don't take any free gifts to attend. You can avoid them but you have to be proactive. If they make you get your "parking pass" or anything else from the sales desk just insist on that & leave.  Oh, on the last day, listening to the ever more disparate messages left on the phone is usually worth a hoot.  Then check out and remember your trip fondly.  Unless you take a discounted rate of some type you are under ZERO obligation to listen to the sales pitches.


----------



## abbekit (Sep 6, 2008)

We also unplug the phone.  It really works!  

And never tell them "maybe later" or "we'll think about it" if they ask you to sign up for a presentation.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 6, 2008)

*Freebies.*




cameroncito999 said:


> What is a good way to handle this with the least hassle, so they just leave you alone?


Ask'm what gifts or cash incentives they're offering to get people to attend. 

Listen politely to the response, then tell'm you never attend timeshare presentations for less than $200 cash or in-kind equivalent. 

Either they'll let you alone, or they'll cough up $200. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Pit (Sep 6, 2008)

Another successful strategy is to schedule your "tour" for your check-out date - any time slot after your depature will do. Once your scheduled, they'll leave you alone the rest of the week.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Sep 6, 2008)

we ALWAYS unplug ALL the phones - check ALL the bedrooms.  We also write a "do not disturb" paper and put on the door outside.

I agree  - it s a hoot to plug the phone in and listen to all their messages.

When we get our parking passes, etc.  I usually say NO as soon as they start to ask, and NO again, and NO a third time.  

(if you arrive late in the evening you usually avoid it all together)


----------



## janapur (Sep 6, 2008)

I was at the Wyndham Grand Desert this past June with just my two toddlers. Lovely resort!! It was my first trip without my husband since we've been married. I briefly mentioned that I was travelling spouseless upon checking in and presto . . . had my keys and was off in less than 3 minutes. They must have painted a black X on my forehead, as I was not approached the entire week. (and they are aggressively selling right now) Sooo, if you're willing to have just one of a married couple at check in they may wonder who the mystery date is accompanying you around the resort, but you may just be left alone.

Jana


----------



## e.bram (Sep 6, 2008)

Tell them your middle name is "moocher".


----------



## Phill12 (Sep 6, 2008)

It is simple, Don't go!  

 Unless you are trying for the gifts or your going on a discount vacation with agreement to sit in one of these boring sale pitch.

 Just be straight forward when asked and say NO! 

 If you can not do that then you do not want to go because you will probably not say NO again and buy one at those high prices! 

 When we get a call  and have never been asked while checking in any where we just say we are owners and no interest in a third timeshare and that is it.

 If we get one of these A-HOLES  that tries to keep talking the boss steps in.

 My wife can and will shut them down fast, she has been doing that to me for 24 years now!:hysterical: 


 PHIL


----------



## glenmore (Sep 7, 2008)

When they ask us at the desk that you have to go to to get your parking pass - my husband just says "NO" in a totally understandable tone and then says nothing else - they quickly give us our parking pass and move on to the next person . .

We, too, never answer the phone. Our family and friends can reach us on our cell phone - have only been to two presentations - "our first and last - - at Massanutten" - - worst one ever - -  almost never bought a timeshare - - but finally did - thanks to TUG!!!


----------



## Teresa (Sep 9, 2008)

*This works!*



janapur said:


> I was at the Wyndham Grand Desert this past June with just my two toddlers. Lovely resort!! It was my first trip without my husband since we've been married. I briefly mentioned that I was travelling spouseless upon checking in and presto . . . had my keys and was off in less than 3 minutes. They must have painted a black X on my forehead, as I was not approached the entire week. (and they are aggressively selling right now) Sooo, if you're willing to have just one of a married couple at check in they may wonder who the mystery date is accompanying you around the resort, but you may just be left alone.
> 
> Jana



I often travel to timeshares without hubby (someone's got to pay for my vacations) and saying that your spouse isn't there seems to call off the dogs very well.   

You can also make it interesting if hubby is there.  Just wink and say that you brought your lover 'this time' (true - right?!) and then make a 'shhhhh' sound.   Then mention that you would appreciate it if they kept this quiet.


----------



## teepeeca (Sep 10, 2008)

I guess my wife and I go to the "wrong" timeshares !!!  Most of the time we are NOT bothered.  You shouldn't have to unplug your phone.  "IF" they DO call (hound) you, once or twice a day, it is simple to get their name(s), and then tell them that you are going to file a police report for "harassment" !!!  You probably WILL NOT be bothered any more (and, who knows, might get the "free gifts") !!!

Tony


----------



## TSTex02 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Telemarketer Training*

If a telemarketer is given any training before they start autodialing, they almost always are told the principle of "Seven No's" - Your prospect continues to be a live prospect until they have told you "No" seven times. Until then, keep selling to them. So remind the person trying to get you signed up for that "informational" appointment of the "Seven No's Principle" and say, "No, No, No, No, No, No, No. Now please don't bother me again."


----------



## derb (Sep 10, 2008)

Wear your TUG shirt or cap.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 10, 2008)

In the 10 years that we've been timesharing, the only time we've had a problem with being pestered was in 2000 at Westgate's Town Center in Orlando. Other than that they've left us alone for the most part once we've checked in. At check in it's really simple, just tell them no. You don't need to do anything more than that or build some sort of fancy strategy to avoid the salesmen.

As for unplugging the phone I've never done that. In all the exchanges we've done, only that one time at Westgate would it have done us any good. I suspect that it was Westgates phoney maintenance meeting (really a sales presentation) that got people to unplugging phones. In fact, not having the phone plugged in if there were an emergancy siutation at the resort could be dangerous since the front desk couldn't reach you without coming to your room.

Having said all of this every resort we've stayed at, including the resorts we own, have called and left messages daily on the voice messaging service. But it hasn't been about sales. It's been the daily activities or about maintenance issues such as pool/hot tub closings, weather/beach/surf conditions or any special events they have planned (ice cream social, resort welcome breakfast, owners informal update meetings {Marrriot does wine and cheese informal get togethers with the resort management team, not the sales team}). It has never been a problem with except for that one time back in 2000.

So go and enjoy your vacation. Tell them know at check in and get your parking pass. Leave your phone plugged in and just check/erase the messages daily. I've never found it to be as bad out there as what some of the others feel that it is.


----------



## Patri (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree about the phones. We just never answer them as no one would be calling us at that number. And then at our leisure we listen to the message.


----------



## JordynMari (Sep 17, 2008)

cameroncito999 said:


> Hi, when i exchange into another resort they always pester you on check in and after to attend a meeting telling you the new wonderful opportunities blah blah blah ( try to sell you another unit/upgrade). I always say I am here to enjoy my vacation and am not interested but they pester and pester usually calling the unit at least twice a day. What is a good way to handle this with the least hassle, so they just leave you alone?



Tell them you don't make enough money and your spouse is not with you. That's usually a deal breaker.


----------



## nazclk (Sep 18, 2008)

*Avoiding*

When they ask just tell them your minimum fee is $1000 and if they can pay you that amount of money you would be happy to attend, otherwise please leave you alone.  That was what I did in Cabo last year, and one guy from the Mayan Prison came up to $600 but my wife still wouldn't go.


----------



## geekette (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, that's innovative - turning a prison into a timeshare!!!

Going to Cabo in October - I can spare 2 hours for $600.  Better hourly rate than I normally get!


----------



## dwsupt (Sep 18, 2008)

*$600*

Yea, I might have jumped at that one. Usually I use the three strikes rule. I tell them "no thank you" twice. The third time I explain how I have said no thank you three times now and have been polite and soft spoken. Then I explain how the fourth time I will be loud, and so rude that everyone in the building will want to know what is going on, if they ask again. So far no one has tested that policy.


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 18, 2008)

Ya know, we've never had a problem either, and usually take 3 or 4 TS vacations a year. Always a firm no works fine.


----------

